#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Which are the numerous uses of blockchain technology?

## Bhavya

The blockchain is the digital ledger underlying many computer-generated virtual currencies which is in charge of taking down all transactions without the need for a financial transitional. In other terms, it's a fresh way of transferring funds or taking down data. But blockchain technology has many other uses other than cryptocurrencies. Do you guys list down the other usages of blockchain technology?

----------

